# Häufung von Leitungen in der Elektroinstallation



## Toddy80 (12 November 2008)

Hallo,

habe mal wieder eine kleine Frage.
Bei der Auslegung von Leitungen muss man ja immer die Häufung berücksichtigen. Habe eine gelochte Kabelrinne mit ca. 100 NYM-Leitungen. Diese Leitungen versorgen nur Kleinverbraucher und Steckdosen mit jeweils einem PC dran. Wenn ich nun die Häufung berücksichtigen würde, darf ich fast nix mehr über die Leitungen übertragen.
Oder reicht die Annahme aus, dass nie eine hohe Leistung gleichzeitig angeschlossen ist.

Bei einem normalen Haus ist es ja ähnlich. Da liegen bei der Einführung zum Sicherungskasten auch alle Leitungen gehäuft. Allerdings werden hier fast alle Stromkreise mit 16A abgesichert.

Gruß

Toddy


----------



## jabba (12 November 2008)

Vieleicht hilft dir das weiter 
http://www.de-online.info/service/erfa/a_de-eb01.html


----------



## Homer79 (13 November 2008)

Hallo,

in der DIN VDE 0298-4 steht, das wenn ein Leiter mit einem Strom nicht gößer als 30% seiner Belastbarkeit bei Häufung belastet wird, ist es zulässig ihn bei der Häufungsberechnung zu vernachlässigen.

Deswegen wird gerade im Wohnungsbau nicht unbedingt viel auf die Häufung geachtet, denn was fliessen denn für Ströme in einem normalen Schlafzimmer oder Kinderzimmer, Bad (nicht Waschmaschine oder Trockner, da einzeln und mit 2,5mm² verlegt).

In der Industrie siehts ein bissl anders aus, aber selbst hier (zumindestens bei uns) wird noch nicht jede Leitung mit Vollast betrieben...

Viele Grüße


----------



## Toddy80 (13 November 2008)

Hallo,

danke für die Antworten. Also kann ich die Leitung wie gehabt mit 16A absichern. Würde die Leitungen sonst auch mit weniger absichern, allerdings werden dann LS so teuer.

Zur Leitungsbelastung:
- an 20Ltg. werden PC's hängen mit jeweils max. 100W
- an 20Ltg.  Rohrmotoren für Raffstore hängen
- an 20Ltg. nur ein 24V Netzteil
- an 20Ltg. wird die Beleuchtung hängen mit jeweils max. 300W
- an 20Ltg. hängen normale Steckdosen für Schreibtischlampen


Gruß

Thorsten


----------



## Tobi P. (13 November 2008)

Servus!

Kleine Ergänzung von mir. Wer pauschal



Toddy80 schrieb:


> fast alle Stromkreise mit 16A abgesichert.




ohne die tatsächliche Belastung des Stromkreises zu berücksichtigen bzw. andere Faktoren wie z.b. den altbekannten Lichtschalter zum abschalten der Terassensteckdose - da steht bei genauerem hinsehen nämlich zu 99% 10A drauf - hat keine Ahnung von seinem Job. Gerade bei Schukosteckdosen bietet sich die Absicherung mit 13A an, dann ist nämlich oftmals auch noch die Verwendung von 1,5mm² möglich (bei 16A ist das oftmals nicht mehr drin) und der Überlastschutz ist ebenfalls besser. Warum also höher absichern als nötig? Weil die LSS weniger kosten? Das ist kein Argument 


Gruß Tobi


----------



## Toddy80 (15 Januar 2009)

Aber ich kann es nicht vermeiden, dass die Steckdosenstromkreise mit mehr als 30% belastet werden. Das ist in meinen Augen schon eine sehr seltsame Regelung. Werde standardmäßig 2,5mm² legen und die dann mit 16A absichern.

Gruß


----------



## Homer79 (16 Januar 2009)

> Aber ich kann es nicht vermeiden, dass die Steckdosenstromkreise mit mehr als 30% belastet werden. Das ist in meinen Augen schon eine sehr seltsame Regelung.


Das hat was mit dem Gleichzeitigkeitsfaktor zu tun, man geht halt davon aus, das beispielsweise im Schlafzimmer oder Kinderzimmer oder so, keine Verbraucher in der Größe sind.
Wenn man oder der VNB das nicht so machen würde, dann wären ja die Querschnitte z.B. Hauszuleitung riesen groß.

Beispiel: 5 Familienhaus:
Zuleitung -> 35mm² aber 5x 35A Selektive und Zuleitung zu den Wohnungen 16mm², rein rechnerisch wäre die max. Belastung 175 A da kannste mal nachschauen, was für ein Querschnitt bei einer ungünstigen Verlegung notwendig wäre.

Aber wie gesagt, in der Industrie siehts halt noch bissl anders aus, ausserdem weiß man ja bei speziellen Verbrauchern was die "nehmen", da kann man die Installation auch besser darauf ausrichten...




> Werde standardmäßig 2,5mm² legen und die dann mit 16A absichern.


Würde ich auf jeden Fall auch so machen...


----------

